# Car For Sale: 2001 Audi A6 2.4 Saloon – Just 52k miles & in EXCELLENT condition



## hisom (Mar 30, 2012)

- All leather interior, auto adjustable sun roof, 2 front seat warmers, dual airbags, power seats (with memory), power locks/windows

- Extremely reliable, safe & spacious - seats 5 comfortably (safe for kids & pet friendly)

- Powerful AC system – manually adjustable for 2 front seats & back area

- Great for discovering Hong Kong or for everyday errands

- Sound system: 6 CD changer, cassette, FM/AM Radio, 

- FREE Bluetooth player to play your IPhone/Android music

- Diplomatically Registered (CC – LIC Fee Exempt)

- Entire car Inspected on Jan 2012 (changed oil/fluids, examined engine/tires..etc) & registered till 2013

- Amazing offer (Only 36,500HKD: need to leave HK very soon!  )

Contact Haysam Fahmy in Hong Kong at hisom53 at gmail 
or mobile: 9752-4453


----------

